# Ladies, when you were single, describe yourself in the singles scene



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

On another thread, it was said that I don't know what I'm talking about. Here's your chance to prove I know nothing. 

When you were single and looking, describe your motivation and how the interaction with a potential partner began.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I haven't seen the other thread... so i'm unbiased 

I was a teen when I was last single and it was around the time Elvis left the building so not sure how relevant my vote is.

I voted for relationship AND sex (so I've no doubt messed with your voting system!) but guys always approached me.
Never occurred to me that it should be any other way.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

There is no wrong answer waiwera and its multi-choice on purpose. I just like data.

The person who says I don't know what I'm talking about is decades older than me, so... I suppose your view is just as good as hers.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Can't be bothered looking for the other thread. What was it that you don't know anything about?

Anyway I voted "just looking for sex, guys always appraoched me". I have never actively sought a relationship and have never approached a man.
As a female sex is very easy to get when out on the singles scene, life is good


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Holland said:


> Can't be bothered looking for the other thread. What was it that you don't know anything about?


Pretty much anything. I don't want to taint the results.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I wasn't on the single scene for very long. I started to date my husband right after high school. Before that, I wasn't looking for a serious relationship. I pretty much thought I wouldn't get married until I was 30. I liked playing the field but my husband caught me sooner rather than later.

ETA: I was trying to think one time I went after a guy. Nope, never did.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I made the advances in most of my dating relationships. The first relationship, he asked me out, but I was 15 and definitely not confident or comfortable asking a guy out. The only other guy who made "the move" was the first guy I dated after boot camp, and that was only because I thought he had a girlfriend at the time. If his relationship status had read "Single", I definitely would have approached him. But every other guy I dated, including my husband, _I_ did the approaching.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Created, please enter the poll.


----------

